# AM I GOING CRAZY?!?!? Decriminalization of Marijuana



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 1, 2008)

I just seen this on the norml.com. Am I going absolutely bonkers?! I already contacted my local official and plan on telling anyone i socialize with to let there opinion on the matter be heard by there official... lmk if this is old news i will delete thanks in advance.

http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=11280301


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

hello can anyone answer me? could this be th end to prohibition as we know it?!


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 2, 2008)

did you send the shit to your local official? i did


----------



## gripngrace (Dec 2, 2008)

It's been around a while now last spring or so i think.


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

yes i did, MULTIPLE TIMES!!! i think this should be a bigger deal, we need to let eceryone know!!! this could be it!


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 2, 2008)

well after i saw this i posted in the toke and talk thing because more people are in there then this so maybe it will get more attention


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 2, 2008)

I replied to my local official and he sent me letter back thanking me for my concern on the issue but he also told me that he will not be voting in favor of it.

SOUNDS LIKE POLITICAL B.S. TO ME!
I will be emailing him everyday, and I urge everyone else to keep reaching out to their local officials...and tell your friends to do the same. 

It's the only way we can get enough of them to vote in favor of it.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 2, 2008)

Spread the word!!!!
Bug the hell out of your local represenatives and your state reps


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 2, 2008)

well theres like 94,000 members on this site....we all need to show up in washington and make the 100 thousand pothead march happen


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

i am down it should be the day this bill is voted on... keep this thing going i wanna smoke without worrying about losing my family!!!!


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

keep it up dazed g/l


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanx Sea, POT SMOKERS UNITE!!!!


----------



## TreesOfLife (Dec 2, 2008)

So I was on norml one day saw this thing to send your rep a email and this is the response.


Thank you for contacting me regarding the legalization of marijuana. As former chairman of the congressional subcommittee with jurisdiction over anti-narcotics programs, I appreciate hearing from you.

I am strongly opposed to efforts to legalize marijuana. Marijuana is addictive, it adversely affects the immune system, and leads to the use of other drugs, such as cocaine. Marijuana also causes cancer, including cancer of the lungs, mouth, throat, lips, and tongue; respiratory diseases and mental disorders, such as schizophrenia and other psychoses, depression, panic attacks, hallucinations, paranoia, hostility, depersonalization, flashbacks, decreased cognitive performance, disconnected thought, delusions and impaired memory. Since marijuana impairs coordination and judgment, it is a major cause of accidents. Babies born to women who smoke marijuana during pregnancy have an increased incidence of leukemia, low birth weight, and other abnormalities.

Despite these effects, legalization advocates often promote medical use as a legitimate reason for the legalization of marijuana. This argument, however, is simply a red herring for the legalization of marijuana for recreational use. Studies have continually rejected the notion that marijuana is suitable for medical use because it adversely impacts concentration and memory, the lungs, motor coordination and the immune system. Even though some states have passed measures to legalize marijuana for medical use following multimillion dollar campaigns financed entirely by special interests, such legalization generally has overwhelming opposition.

While some argue that marijuana may help to relieve some of the pain associated with some chronic illnesses, there is only one ingredient, THC, in the drug that has any reported medical use. Furthermore, there are safer and more effective medications that are preferred by physicians. Scientists at the National Institute of Health have declared that there is no evidence to suggest that smoking marijuana is superior to any currently available therapy for glaucoma, weight loss associated with AIDS, nausea and vomiting associated with cancer chemotherapy, or muscle spasticity associated with multiple sclerosis or intractable pain. In addition, the American Cancer Society, the American Glaucoma Society, and the American Medical Association, and the National Multiple Sclerosis Society all oppose using marijuana for medical purposes.

Some argue that by decriminalizing marijuana, we would be actually taking the profit out of production and sales. However, I believe that legalizing this drug would lessen the stigma of the dangers of its use. We also would most certainly attract new first time "experimenters
who otherwise might not have even had thoughts about trying marijuana. The side effects of this drug, which include those mentioned above, are reasons enough for keeping marijuana illegal. In addition, those who currently make outrageous profits from marijuana will merely move to possibly even more dangerous drugs.

The war against drugs has been, and continues to be, a very difficult one. Statistics show that drug use is up an alarming amount-especially among teenagers-and Fort Wayne and Northeast Indiana are not immune to this increasing trend. As you may know, I have worked hard to fight against this trend. In addition, I have worked to bring a Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) office to downtown Fort Wayne to help with both local and national drug enforcement efforts. I will continue to fight to keep marijuana illegal and combat the abuse of other drugs.

Thank you for keeping in touch with me on this issue. If I may be of assistance in the future, please do not hesitate to contact me again. I also encourage you to visit my Web site, which may be found on-line at United States Congressman Mark Souder :: Welcome.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess it's time to vote congressman Mark Souder out of office, isn't it?


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 2, 2008)

Mark Strouder...check...I'll be adding another to my daily email list, along with Dick Durbin, another self righteous prick who needs to be voted out.http://durbin.senate.gov/ 
don't forget this guy
Jerry Costello http://capwiz.com/norml2/webreturn/?url=http://costello.house.gov


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

forget that respond back asking where he gets his information about its side effects. point out that you use marijuana for recreational use and you haven't been on any crack binges recently due to this. let's do this people let's not get lazy when our wonderful plant needs us most!!!!! contact your rep, maybe if we put his as a sticky, more people will notice...


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

better yet ask him "if tobacco has any medical properties." then ask "how many people die yearly from tobacco?" then ask "how many cases of someone dying directly form cannabis?" and yet cannabis is the one with pain relieving and has medical uses, but this is the drug the government choose to make illegal?"... if he is so against drugs and dangerous narcotics he should be pushing more for the prohibition or should i say re-prohibition of alcohol and tobacco. damn big wigs always walking around the problem, thinking we are all uneducated stoners. we need to stand up and fight an intelligent debate for the pro's and con's of smoking marijuana. point out that you can make oils, candy, beers, cakes, brownies etc instead of smoking cannabis but the main reason the normal joe can't do this is because the price of marijuana on the black market is insane so the same amount it would take to make a few brownies, you can have 5-7 days worth of smoking substance. oh yeah also ask him "ok smoking marijuana is bad for your lungs but isn't tobacco?"


----------



## Canon Smoke (Dec 2, 2008)

The only way they are gonna legalize it is if they can Tax it, thus they have to control it first, I have already been to prison for my beliefs......have you?
Stand up and write your reps, because its always the same tired, wornout, people that are fighting the good fight.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 2, 2008)

Exactly right Canon, they only lifted the prohibition on achohol because they could control it and tax it, That prohibition would have never gotten lifted though if it wasn't for people like us who have gone to jail and people who were tired of being prosecuted for something that is not the cause of violent crimes in our communities like crack, meth, and heroin. We have to be persistent in this effort.

Keep the fight going... Peace Bro


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 2, 2008)

i am sorry to hear that canon, i am fortunate enough to have never been in that situation (fingers crossed!). i have wrote to my local reps and plan on adding some things before i send a draft to the president elect. dazed, i do agree with you and i applaud your outlook on the situation considering your imprisonment for an unjust prohibition. let's keep it moving guys, we can do this if we concentrate in unison lol.


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 3, 2008)

I just sent the letter to my rep as well, we all need to be doing this kinda thing more often, unfortunately with the current laws, you criminalize yourself just for speaking up about such an issue therefore the masses will stay silent about this. We need more brave pioneers in this area to get anything accomplished.


----------



## klovesmj (Dec 3, 2008)

I posted it on myspace like a gagillion times


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 3, 2008)

klovesmj said:


> I posted it on myspace like a gagillion times


Right on man


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 3, 2008)

good to hear guys... how do i implicate my self just by speaking up on my views... i support the legalization of hemp, cannabis fruits just happens to be from the female version of the same plant...lol i want the hemp industry to explode and make alot of money and save us from this depression we are in. then all of us, with our bloodshot eyes, milk mustaches, and stupid smirks will be able to say "i told you so america. now leave me the fuck alone i wanna smoke...."


----------



## klovesmj (Dec 3, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> well theres like 94,000 members on this site....we all need to show up in washington and make the 100 thousand pothead march happen


 

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 3, 2008)

it would be pretty difficult to get that going, i heard of something like that already in affectm if that is still current let us not stray from the original plan. lets stick with it can somebody clarify the current details of this movement? i heard the main guy behind this lost internet or something...


----------



## westmich (Dec 3, 2008)

Just filled it out myself with one minor change (some of the info is outdated).



> In fact, thirteen states  representing over one third of the population of the United States  have already enacted various forms of marijuana decriminalization, eliminating criminal sanctions for cannabis possession. Our very own state passed the measure by 63% - it one in every single Michigan county.


----------



## westmich (Dec 3, 2008)

Great - just noticed a typo. One instead of won. Now my rep definitely thinks I am a pothead.


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 3, 2008)

lol it's ok send him another email inna couple days and make the correction. great job guys keep this going and tell people off of riu too. shoot at a party show everyone on your computer and tell them do they want to help make it decriminalized? i'm sure if you guys are smoking out they will be more then happy to help the cause!!!! let's go more people send away i just sent another few emails....


----------



## mick54683 (Dec 3, 2008)

look what my official said:

Thank you for contacting me regarding the issue of H.R. 5843, the Act to Remove Federal Penalties for the Personal Use of Marijuana by Responsible Adults. I appreciate you taking the time to share your situation with me and am pleased to respond.


While I will not be supporting this legislation, I share your concern about how drugs and prison can affect a family and our communities. You may be interested to know that I originally sponsored legislation during the 106th Congress, the Alternative to Prison Drug Treatment Act, that would establish grants for drug treatment alternatives to prison programs administered by state or local prosecutors. Please know that I will keep your thoughts in mind as Congress continues to address the problem of drugs in our communities.


Thank you again for contacting me and please do not hesitate to let me know if I can be of further assistance on this or any other matter.


With my regards and best wishes, I remain


Sincerely,


John L. Mica
Member of Congress


----------



## TreesOfLife (Dec 3, 2008)

If only we had a say in our government instead of the Medical comapnys and tabbacco companys. I watched the explorer on nat. geo. last night. I find it funny how police/state reps say that harsh chemicals are used to grow pot. When infact the only harsh chems. that are used are by tabbacco companies that use radioactive shit.


----------



## westmich (Dec 4, 2008)

And here was my response...



> Dear Mr. ######:
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail about the decriminalization of marijuana.
> 
> ...


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't understand. Why do so many people fight for this just to be turned down by one guy? What reasons do these people have to turn all of us down. Ah...It just frustrates me.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 4, 2008)

don't forget massachusetts. decriminalization just passed there by a vote 65%-35% this past election. also passed in every county in the state. as a matter of fact there were only 2 towns in the entire state thate voted against it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im glad someone got there ball rolling.Need to write a bunch of people today so my rep may as well be one of them.The title representative is just that.They are representing US.Props to all of yaTime to hammer some assholes inbox!


----------



## mick54683 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is what i wrote back to my official:


I'm glad to hear your response so quickly but here is my case why is marijuana illegal? I've seen a couple documentary's on Marijuana and from my perspective why not legalize it, its much safer for you then drinking alcohol and smoking cancer sticks. In one documentary: The American Drug War The Last White Hope there is an interview a college professor who stated "In California alone the sale of Marijuana would generate 2 billion in tax dollars." Think what could be done with an extra billion tax dollars in Florida; we wouldn't have to keep cutting teachers like the county has been and we could build more schools, parks, and fund more scholarship programs. While I may sound like a "pothead" I do believe that there should be restrictions placed on the drug just like we have for alcohol and cigarettes. Also we could use the Law Enforcement resources and channel their efforts into something more important then marijuana like homicides and robbery's.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 4, 2008)

i want to see one response anyone has recieved from a congressman that says they are going to support the bill. someone who isnt already a cosponsor of course. looking at all these "thanks for your concern but fuck your beliefs" responses sure doesnt make it look like it even has a chance.


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 4, 2008)

i know i wanna see one supporting it too. i have a question what the hell do we have to do to have our thoughts and opinions heard by the powers that be???/


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Dec 4, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> i want to see one response anyone has recieved from a congressman that says they are going to support the bill. someone who isnt already a cosponsor of course. looking at all these "thanks for your concern but fuck your beliefs" responses sure doesnt make it look like it even has a chance.


I totally agree. It looks as though they could give a shit less about us.


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 4, 2008)

I emailed kirsten gilabrand up here, ill let you guys know whats she said back to me..
But i dont understand how 40 people can make up for like 1.3billion people in the us??
(the numbers not right, its just for sake of an argument though)....
Legalization would be nucking futz.


----------



## SOorganic (Dec 4, 2008)

All i can say is good fukin luck, better chance of me becoming the next Kremlin of Russia.


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah that's true. lemme know how that goes for you SOog lol.
But if it keeps getting pushed we may eventually win...
And maybe that eventually could be the end of 2009 or something... maybe, just maybe.


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 5, 2008)

and the epic reply
December 5, 2008​ 

Dear Mr. XXXXX,

Thank you for taking the time to contact me regarding the issue of marijuana. I appreciate your advocacy, but I oppose the legalization of marijuana.

The use of marijuana, based on recent medical studies, can have serious social and medical repercussions. The National Institute of Health not only recognizes that marijuana significantly increases the risk of heart attack, but also associates its use with depression, anxiety, personality disturbances and learning difficulties. Furthermore, there is a range of violence and crime associated with the use and sale of marijuana. As such, I do not support the legalization of marijuana for recreational use.

With regard to the medical prescription of medical marijuana, I would defer to the medical profession should it be proven to be vital to the treatment of certain disease-related pain.

I would like to thank you again for contacting me and I hope you keep in touch with my office regarding future legislation and concerns that you may have.



Sincerely, 
Kirsten Gillibrand
Member of Congress 
P.S. Please remember to sign up for my online newsletter. 


Boo that sucks.


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 5, 2008)

lol yeah reply to that what positives they found for the use of tobacco? then why is it that you (the representative) support a drug that kill XX amount of people, but yet one with NO i repeat 0 recorded deaths, is still illegal wasting XX amount of gov. money... i wanna see the reply to that...


----------



## ImissATARI (Dec 5, 2008)

Response i got:



> Thank you for your e-mail about the decriminalization of marijuana.
> I do not believe the sale and use of marijuana should be decriminalized. I believe it is sound public policy for federal law to continue prohibiting the sale and use of marijuana for any purpose.
> Again, thanks for the e-mail. I hope that you will continue to keep me informed about the issues that are of important to you.
> 
> ...


seems carbon copied doesnt it westmich?


----------



## ImissATARI (Dec 5, 2008)

Tomogchi said:


> Furthermore, there is a range of violence and crime associated with the use and sale of marijuana.


you mean, the "range of violence" and "crime associated" because its ILLEGAL!


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok so we have a 5 page thread and not one single member of congress that will support this bill of all the congresspeople we've written to. none. all the responses say the same thing: "thanks for writing but FUCK YOU!"


----------



## westmich (Dec 5, 2008)

ImissATARI said:


> Response i got:
> 
> 
> 
> seems carbon copied doesnt it westmich?


Yes, yes it does. Not sure how big Hoekstra's district is, but I guess we're in the same neighborhood.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 5, 2008)

westmich said:


> Yes, yes it does. Not sure how big Hoekstra's district is, but I guess we're in the same neighborhood.


call his office and try to set up a metting with Mr. Hoekstra. get as many people to come with you as possible and make him explain his position. What makes him think he has the right to just say "it is sound policy" without backing up his beliefs? call him out on it. get a local radio station involved.


----------



## SeaOfGreen (Dec 5, 2008)

^ good call i think if everyone does something like this in there local area we could make a dent at least...keep the good times rolling/


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 5, 2008)

This has been in the works for a while it is Barney Franks last protest I guess . . . Very unlikely it will pass but it raises the issue again which is good.


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Dec 5, 2008)

here is what we need to do. If anyone is selling their grow for a profit, we need to tax ourselves. Use that to buy the peice of shit banks that needed bailing out, then run them right. Use that profit to grow more weed and then pay off the national deficite... i can see the headlines now "mary j to the rescue"


----------



## monkeyboy22 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey everyone.. this is my first post so I thought I would make it a good one..

John D. Podesta just announced yesterday that they (Obama and his team) will actually be reading everything in their blog on change.gov about ALL issues. Also all docs and info in regards to organizations they meet with and what they are meeting about will be posted on their site. change.gov

it certainly looks like Obama may bring the change we all have been looking for we just need to step up to the plate and show him and his team that decriminalization and taxation is the only way to go when it comes to the war on drugs.

I am trying to do what I can and hope everyone else here does what they can to spread the word and let others know that their voices will be heard, they just need to speak up!


----------



## ImissATARI (Dec 7, 2008)

http://news.aol.com/article/amsterdam-to-shut-some-sex-pot-shops/269838

check the poll- 

when i looked at it- it said 63 percent have smoked, and that same amount thinks it should be legal.


----------



## w99illie (Dec 7, 2008)

i just found this today and filled it out


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 7, 2008)

ImissATARI said:


> http://news.aol.com/article/amsterdam-to-shut-some-sex-pot-shops/269838
> 
> check the poll-
> 
> when i looked at it- it said 63 percent have smoked, and that same amount thinks it should be legal.


yeah it would be nice if the peoples opinion mattered....unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## monkeyboy22 (Dec 9, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> yeah it would be nice if the peoples opinion mattered....unfortunately it doesn't.


actually it does matter when expressed to people who can make a difference and actually care... ie any politician who wants to keep their job. 

if all the politicians out there were forced to see the truth and told that they arent getting reelected unless they do as they are told anyone who wanted to keep their job would certainly have no other choice but to bend to the will of the people. sad thing is so many of us just think that 1 person cant make a difference so in the end not enough people speak out and effectively ensure that the changes they want wont happen. I know that if we all do like was done in Michigan this past election there wont be much the feds can do even if they wanted to. Obama says he is going to bring about "smart gov" well I hope they are smart enough to see that this foolish war on marijuana needs to end.... if only enough people would speak up.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 9, 2008)

monkeyboy22 said:


> actually it does matter when expressed to people who can make a difference and actually care... ie any politician who wants to keep their job.
> 
> if all the politicians out there were forced to see the truth and told that they arent getting reelected unless they do as they are told anyone who wanted to keep their job would certainly have no other choice but to bend to the will of the people. sad thing is so many of us just think that 1 person cant make a difference so in the end not enough people speak out and effectively ensure that the changes they want wont happen. I know that if we all do like was done in Michigan this past election there wont be much the feds can do even if they wanted to. Obama says he is going to bring about &quot;smart gov&quot; well I hope they are smart enough to see that this foolish war on marijuana needs to end.... if only enough people would speak up.


ok#1 - I worked very hard in massachusetts this past election helping to pass a new decrim law and i'm still working hard to make sure the law that was passed will go into effect rather than being altered or eliminated by the state legislature (as they've done before with previous ballot measures passed by the peoples vote). #2 - I did not say that one person cannot make a difference. I said politians do not care about the will of the people, as evidenced by the numerous return emails written by politians and posted on this very thread. Until 50% or more of their constituants are writing to them about this issue they DO NOT and WILL NOT see it as their jobs being on the line. #3 - My personal belief is that 50% of the constituants in a given district will not send these letters to their representatives. Not because they think their view doersn't matter but because a letter to a congressman or senator that has no name on it doesn't mean anything to them and the vast majority are afraid to associate themselves publicly with decriminalizing or legalizing marijuana for fear of reprocusions. Its sad but it true. #4 - The media has played a huge roll in this. Constantly reiterating the government propoganda rather than reporting real news. the way to turn it around is to get t.v. and radio stations involved when a congressman or senator has made it clear that they do not believe there is anything wrong with the system of laws currently in place. Start petitions, get signatures, send the results to that elected official and if their views do not change it should become public knowledge that they "do not want to keep their jobs". #5- Please, please tell me when Obama has ever said anything about bringing about smaller government????? Every plan the man has laid out involves growing the size of government. If your refering to his pledge of going "line by line" through the budget and eliminating or shrinking programs that "aren't working for the people" please be aware that he only pledges to do this so he can enlarge other departments or areas of government. At this point we don't know what his plans are in regards to marijuana or any other drug but to say he has pledged to bring "small government" is just not accurate. i'd like to see your source on that in case i missed something.


----------



## robotninja (Dec 9, 2008)

I think we are closer now than ever to the decriminalization of pot simply because of our budget and economy is shot. So if you think about how much money goes into the prison/judicial system every year (not to mention prison over-crowding) it makes since to decriminalize pot. That would free up alot of prison space and do away with small time court hearings because so and so had some plants growing.

Not to mention we got a Democrat in office facing the biggest economic disaster our country has seen in a long time. It's possible! So Write to those bastards!


----------



## robotninja (Dec 9, 2008)

cannabiscrusader said:


> here is what we need to do. If anyone is selling their grow for a profit, we need to tax ourselves. Use that to buy the peice of shit banks that needed bailing out, then run them right. Use that profit to grow more weed and then pay off the national deficite... i can see the headlines now "mary j to the rescue"


lol, that made my day!


----------



## monkeyboy22 (Dec 9, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> .... #5- Please, please tell me when Obama has ever said anything about bringing about smaller government????? Every plan the man has laid out involves growing the size of government. If your refering to his pledge of going "line by line" through the budget and eliminating or shrinking programs that "aren't working for the people" please be aware that he only pledges to do this so he can enlarge other departments or areas of government. At this point we don't know what his plans are in regards to marijuana or any other drug but to say he has pledged to bring "small government" is just not accurate. i'd like to see your source on that in case i missed something.


dont really have time atm to deal with your other points and I do applaud you for doing your part however I never ever ever once stated anything about smaller gov... rather I said SMARTER. I guess if you were really blazed while reading my post you could have thought you saw the word small instead of smart since the normal arguementis for smaller or bigger gov. but in this case I am talking purely about Obama's want for SMARTER gov


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 9, 2008)

monkeyboy22 said:


> dont really have time atm to deal with your other points and I do applaud you for doing your part however I never ever ever once stated anything about smaller gov... rather I said SMARTER. I guess if you were really blazed while reading my post you could have thought you saw the word small instead of smart since the normal arguementis for smaller or bigger gov. but in this case I am talking purely about Obama's want for SMARTER gov


yup there i go again reading too quick and flying off the handle. my sincerest apologies.


----------



## monkeyboy22 (Dec 9, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> ok#1 - I worked very hard in massachusetts this past election helping to pass a new decrim law and i'm still working hard to make sure the law that was passed will go into effect rather than being altered or eliminated by the state legislature (as they've done before with previous ballot measures passed by the peoples vote).


I addressed this but I will again thank you for doing your part.



unforgiven1420 said:


> ...#2 - I did not say that one person cannot make a difference. I said politians do not care about the will of the people, as evidenced by the numerous return emails written by politians and posted on this very thread. Until 50% or more of their constituants are writing to them about this issue they DO NOT and WILL NOT see it as their jobs being on the line.


while you didnt come out and say that your statement came accross that way and its best (as I am sure you know) to stay positive about this subject. 



unforgiven1420 said:


> ... #3 - My personal belief is that 50% of the constituants in a given district will not send these letters to their representatives. Not because they think their view doersn't matter but because a letter to a congressman or senator that has no name on it doesn't mean anything to them and the vast majority are afraid to associate themselves publicly with decriminalizing or legalizing marijuana for fear of reprocusions. Its sad but it true.


it doesnt actually take a true 50% to make things happen.. this is because everytime you, me or anyone else contacts a state rep 9 times out of 10 all that is done is their secretary writes down something along the lines of "yes on bill X" no name is taken and so all that is left is basically a tally sheet that tells the rep at a glance how the majority in his/her disctrict feels about that particular bill/subject. Its certainly not a fair system but it is the way things are and as a result this can either work for or against us depending on what we do with this info 



unforgiven1420 said:


> ...#4 - The media has played a huge roll in this. Constantly reiterating the government propoganda rather than reporting real news. the way to turn it around is to get t.v. and radio stations involved when a congressman or senator has made it clear that they do not believe there is anything wrong with the system of laws currently in place. Start petitions, get signatures, send the results to that elected official and if their views do not change it should become public knowledge that they "do not want to keep their jobs".


I agree and the only way to change this is to keep after those who are on our side in the media to keep backing us and pushing harder. Fact is that more and more people everyday are seeing the truth about this subject. case in point a pot doc on National Geographic the other day called marijuana nation actually seemed to almost call for the legalization. another thing to note is that CNN and other news organizations have blogs and so does the new administration so why not bring our fight to the media rather than waiting for the media to cover our fight?? 

and #5 

shit happens i missread info sometimes too... glad that is was a simple missunderstanding.. no hard feelings. 



since we are on the subject... how many reading this are donating members of NORML? (www.norml.org) If you arent then you may want to get on that


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay. As stupid as this sounds, im going to say it.
What do I, a normal tax paying citizen, have to do in order to get my voice heard??
It seems as though when i call Mrs. Gillabrand she has just enough time to tell me that if marijuana were legalized we would see an uproar in criminal activity......
So how do we get them by the balls instead of them having us by the balls?
For the people, by the people...... my ass..


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 9, 2008)

Tomogchi said:


> Okay. As stupid as this sounds, im going to say it.
> What do I, a normal tax paying citizen, have to do in order to get my voice heard??
> It seems as though when i call Mrs. Gillabrand she has just enough time to tell me that if marijuana were legalized we would see an uproar in criminal activity......
> So how do we get them by the balls instead of them having us by the balls?
> For the people, by the people...... my ass..


start a petition in the district. get signatures from people that want it legalied or at least decriminalixed. send her 1000 names. if she still refuses to see the light of day contact anty and all local radio and t.v. stations and get the word out there that the woman refuses to see reason and think logically. get the community behind you. and vote her stupid small minded ass out of office!!!


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 9, 2008)

Stolen from http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-960134.html
and if you dont want to read it all, i grabbed the "best" part...

Why Illegal Drugs Should Be Legalized (copy paste)

1) Regulation. Illegal drugs are cut with all kinds of harmful substances. Legalized drugs would be regulated and so wouldn't be full of crap. This makes them much, much safer for use. The impurities in drugs are harmful and cause (extra) damage. Varying levels of concentration are also to blame for lots of OD's.

2) Tax; speaks for itself. Alcohol and tobacco more than make up in tax revenue what they cost the NHS. Something like 2 billion a year in cost, 6 billion a year in tax revenue. There is no reason why illegal drugs would be different.

3) Saves money. The War on Drugs is astronomically expensive and the police can focus time, money and effort on catching real criminals rather than pursuing addicts.

4) There is no reason to believe it will increase the number of users. In the UK when marijuana was re-classified to C instead of B, the number of users fell from 11% to 8%. In Holland, marijuana usage fell after its decriminalization. In Geneva a test program where heroin users were given safe drugs and a place to do it in caused the number of new users to fall by 80%. If you ask someone why they don't do crack it's usually because they don't want to be a crack head, not because the police might lock them up.

5) Lowers crime. I don't just mean drug possession/dealing. Drug dealing gangs are responsible for huge amounts of crime. Cutting out a major source of their income will cut crime.

6) Drug barons go bust/legit. Drug barons aren't nice people. This would put the money into the hands of CEO's instead. Not a huge improvement I must say but most CEO's aren't quite as bad as drug barons. Either that or drug barons will go legit. Not an ideal solution but it would still cut crime.

7) Free up prison space. The UK prison system is dangerously overcrowded and the less said about the size of the US prison system the better. Suffice to say that there will be far more room in prisons when we stop locking people up for having an addiction.

 Hypocrisy. There is no reason why tobacco and alcohol should be legal and acceptable and other drugs shouldn't be. Far more people are killed by those two. Far more violence is caused by alcohol etc. It doesn't make sense and tradition is not a reason for anything.

9) Cheaper. If drugs are legal then they'd be cheaper (even when taxed). This would mean that drug addicts wouldn't have to steal (or would have to steal less) to obtain drugs. Lots of crime is caused by this and getting rid of it can only be beneficiary.

10) People will be less afraid of getting help for their addictions and will make it easier for people to get into rehab or whatever. As it stands, it's kind of awkward given the illegal status of drugs. It's easier to quit tobacco and alcohol because you can get lots of help from the NHS and lots of other charities. Illegal drugs don't have this.

11) Freedom. Even without the other 10 reasons (which IMO are more than enough to warrant legalization) I would still advocate legalization for the very simple reason that it is the not the government's place to tell me what I can do to myself for my own enjoyment. I can slice a razorblade across my arm, why I can't I stick a syringe full of heroin in? It seems ridiculous that there are actually chemicals which are banned. This is a somewhat backwards view for the 21st century.

We spend $50 billion per year trying to eradicate drugs from this country. According to DEA estimates we capture less than 10 percent of all illicit drugs. In this regard, I have a two part question 1) How much do you think it will cost to stop the other ninety percent? 2) Does $50 billion a year for a 90% failure rate seem like a good investment to you?

White people buy most of the illegal drugs in this country. Yet, seventy four percent of those receiving prison sentences for drug possession are African-American and other minorities. Is race a factor in the enforcement of drug laws, and if not, how can we prove that to skeptics?

Has the cost of the War on Drugs in terms of billions of dollars, blighted lives, jammed prisons, intensified racism, needless deaths, loss of freedom etc., produced any significant change in drug availability or perceived patterns of drug use?

Someone once said "Prohibition goes beyond the bounds of reason in that it attempts to control a man's appetite by legislation and make crime out of things that are not crimes." How do you respond to this statement?

It is estimated that 77 million U.S. citizens have tried an illicit drug at least once. How many of the 77 million drug users do you feel we must incarcerate in order to win the war on drugs?

Why does the FDA stand up for the right of adults to smoke tobacco, which is highly addictive and causes over 400,000 deaths per year, while decreeing that adults have no right to smoke marijuana, which is non-addictive and kills no one?

Drug use is an acknowledged fact of life in every prison in the country. If we can't stop prisoner' use of drugs, how can we rationally expect to stop average free citizens from using them?

What lessons from alcohol prohibition lead you to believe that the current drug war will end in victory?

Fifty-two federal judges, the district attorney of San Francisco, The mayor of Baltimore, the vast majority of prison wardens, and numerous other respected officials consider the war on drugs an abject failure. More than a few important Americans are opposed to the drug war. Since no other US laws or policies are inspiring such resistance, shouldn't we be listening to the many voices which are saying that continuing the war on drugs may be a grave threat to the long-term health of this nation?

At a time when working people are being asked to tighten our belts in order to help balance the budget, how do you justify increasing the funding to the drug law enforcement bureaucracy? Explain why supporting a failed policy of drug law enforcement has a greater priority than student loans or drug education programs.

What do you conclude from the experience of Holland--a country where drugs fall under the jurisdiction of health agencies, not law enforcement--which has seen a decline in chronic use of hard drugs and casual use of soft drugs since de-criminalization?

If illegal drugs are so obviously harmful to people's health, why is it necessary to put so many American adults in prison to prevent them from using these drugs?

In drug policy discussions we hear a lot about the "message" that certain policies may send to children. What message is sent to inner city children who witness illegal drug sales on their way to school each day?

The modern drug war began in the 1960s, and for thirty five years it has failed to reduce drug access to school-aged children. Which is better for America during the next 35 years, prohibition with continued school-aged access to drugs OR reform policies that ease prohibition but reduce school-age access?

Drug prohibition has been one of the biggest U.S. domestic policy failures of the late twentieth century. Why is a perpetuation of this failure more desirable than serious consideration of alternative policy options?

Why should 270 million citizens continue to pay $50 billion per year to try to change the habits of 20 million people, considering that this policy has not been able to change those habits in 82 years and at a total cost of nearly one trillion dollars?

Even granting these drugs are as harmful as claimed, how does persistence in the policy which created and perpetuates the lucrative criminal markets now supplying them make any sense; especially in light of all the collateral damage done by our (unsuccessful) attempt to control them and the abundant historical record that such markets have never been controlled?

For what other health issues do we use police, prosecutors, and prisons as the primary means of 'helping' a sick person? Isn't that just as silly as using a baseball bat to cure someone of clinical depression? (Smile and get happy or I'll whack you again)

http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/17438347/how_america_lost_the_war_on_drugs

http://norml.org/

http://blogs.salon.com/0002762/stories/2003/12/22/whyIsMarijuanaIllegal.html


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice post, those are some good points...


----------



## finnman (Dec 14, 2008)

It's legit, here's another link: http://www.washingtonwatch.com/bills/show/110_HR_5843.html

The real question is how long it will hold up....


----------



## HoppyPotty (Dec 14, 2008)

Tomogchi said:


> Stolen from http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-960134.html
> and if you dont want to read it all, i grabbed the "best" part...
> 
> Why Illegal Drugs Should Be Legalized (copy paste)
> ...


Awesome post man. Reps+.

As I was reading this thread I was thinking about googling all the obvious logical arguments for legalization I've heard over the years.

Thank you!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 14, 2008)

Go read this

http://www.world-mysteries.com/marijuana1.htm

lots of fun facts


----------



## Canon Smoke (Dec 15, 2008)

SeaOfGreen said:


> i know i wanna see one supporting it too. i have a question what the hell do we have to do to have our thoughts and opinions heard by the powers that be???/


Once they (Big Government) realizes that we are right and that "Big Money" can be generated by the Controll, Legalization, and Decriminalation of Cannabis, but you have to remember that they make money for everyone who is languishing behind bars and cell'd up with Murderers and Rapists, untill they have been enlighted, they will resist, Honest education to the benifits of Cannabis is our best tool, be smart, and vote out the Kook's with narrow minds and vote in some one who is enough of a "Free thinker" to Not follow the BS like Scared sheep like the encumbant lawmakers. Just my two pennies !


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The tide is turning, the government is strapped for cash. Pretty soon they won't be able to afford to keep marijuana users in prison. The DEA is living on borrowed time. It's coming.........


----------

